# Tips to get better gas mileage



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

After I got a bed cover for my truck, I wondered if it would help the gas millage any. I noticed it went from 14.6 mpg to 14.7 mpg after installing the cover. Pretty negligible, the cover probably didn't do anything. I thought of it because someone told me once, they get better gas millage when they put the tailgate down on their truck. So a cover would keep the wind from getting trapped in the bed right? And causing drag? But I don't think it does anything.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

*Drive Thru Window*

Stay out of the drive thru-lane at fast food restaurants, banks, etc. 

Park your truck, go inside:
Exercise
Save gas
Talk to prospects
Get Leads


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just finished a job, 2 hr. there and then home. Had to haul the trailer every day. I burned $300 a week in fuel.

Solution - I charge the client one way travel. That more than covers the fuel, but means I don't actually get paid for the travel time.

Hey, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

katoman said:


> I just finished a job, 2 hr. there and then home. Had to haul the trailer every day. I burned $300 a week in fuel.
> 
> Solution - I charge the client one way travel. That more than covers the fuel, but means I don't actually get paid for the travel time.
> 
> Hey, whatcha gonna do?


 
If im traveling more than an hour from the shop I always charde travel time. And I also try to work 12 hour days to get the job done faster!


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> After I got a bed cover for my truck, I wondered if it would help the gas millage any. I noticed it went from 14.6 mpg to 14.7 mpg after installing the cover. Pretty negligible, the cover probably didn't do anything. I thought of it because someone told me once, they get better gas millage when they put the tailgate down on their truck. So a cover would keep the wind from getting trapped in the bed right? And causing drag? But I don't think it does anything.


 
That is a myth, if you lower the tailgate you lose the stable pocket of air in the back of your truck and it creates more drag.
Proof here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pick-up's are designed to flow air over the top of the cab and over the tailgate.

Lowering the tailgate will actually hurt your mileage.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> After I got a bed cover for my truck, I wondered if it would help the gas millage any. I noticed it went from 14.6 mpg to 14.7 mpg after installing the cover. Pretty negligible, the cover probably didn't do anything. I thought of it because someone told me once, they get better gas millage when they put the tailgate down on their truck. So a cover would keep the wind from getting trapped in the bed right? And causing drag? But I don't think it does anything.



Huh. The cap made a difference on mine. Maybe the type of truck, or gearing or something affects the mpg benifits, or lack there of?:confused1:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Mythbusters! At the end of the video, Adam says the Tonneau cover didn't make a difference in millage.






So...

Mesh tail gate: Best gas mileage
Tail gate up: Normal gas mileage
No tail gate: Normal gas mileage
Bed cover: Normal gas mileage
Tail gate down: Worst gas mileage

They didn't test it with a canopy, I remember a sales guy told me it was proven you get 12% better gas mileage with a canopy.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depending on which MB test you discuss, they may have made a significant error in testing.

High speed and low speed results are totally different. Low speed has little effect on gas mileage with things like the tailgate or windows down. At higher speeds, that all changes.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

......... 




B,:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Amish.:laughing:


----------



## Calla UK (Nov 22, 2010)

Was wondering, what you guys paying for gas out there in US and Canada? Here in UK we are now at £1.41 per liter. (that's for unleaded 95) diesel is about £1.45. :-(


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Calla UK said:


> Was wondering, what you guys paying for gas out there in US and Canada? Here in UK we are now at £1.41 per liter. (that's for unleaded 95) diesel is about £1.45. :-(


It's 3.39 here a gallon. The US has a smaller gallon than the UK though. 


Also people don't forget to hand calculate the MPG. In 2008 the EPA changed the way the MPG test were done. Most vehicles after 2008 get less MPG on the sticker than they did in 2007 even though nothing changed other than the test method. They made it more real world. Most MPG calculations done by the computer are also off by as much as 20% so hand calculations are really the only way to get accurate MPG. Our 2011 3/4 ton with the vortec is saying its getting 21mpg highway when at about 60mph. That thing is way off. Hand calculated works out to about 16mpg.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

3.86$ on Oahu at Costco 4.00$ every where else:sad:


----------



## Calla UK (Nov 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 3.86$ on Oahu at Costco 4.00$ every where else:sad:


Struth... That's alot but still better than old blighty... If my math is correct I make that the equivalent of £5.30 per US gallon here in the UK. 

My father has been running e class mercs on vegetable oil for years, he saves a packet on fuel and doesn't seem to harm the motors. Might stick it in my van... 

Any advances??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 3.86$ on Oahu at Costco 4.00$ every where else:sad:


 Oh boy 4.15$ up by the north shore today:no:


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Calla UK said:


> Was wondering, what you guys paying for gas out there in US and Canada? Here in UK we are now at £1.41 per liter. (that's for unleaded 95) diesel is about £1.45. :-(


Here (just north of Vancouver, BC) it's $1.28/liter for regular (87)... 3 weeks ago it was sitting at $1.15 where it had been for a few months if I recall correctly. In Vancouver it's more like $1.35/liter for 87. 89 and 92 are also available here but I haven't seen anything higher rated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonzai said:


> Here (just north of Vancouver, BC) it's $1.28/liter for regular (87)... 3 weeks ago it was sitting at $1.15 where it had been for a few months if I recall correctly. In Vancouver it's more like $1.35/liter for 87. 89 and 92 are also available here but I haven't seen anything higher rated.


If I remember correctly the UK uses the RON method and we use the MON method. UK's octane figure appear higher because of this but are about the same real world.


----------



## Credo Invictus (Mar 18, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Charge the customer more and don't worry about it.


Find a good way to charge customers more, and you need worry about very little!


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

$1.14 L for gas (Premium @ $1.24), $1.15 L for Diesel, But being Canada , most is tax !!!! Our cheap fuel goes to the U.S.


----------

